# OTTB Conformation Critique



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

It looks like she might be cow hocked in the back the way she point her hooves out.


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Well, her neck is a little on the unfortunate side. Hopefully proper work will pretty that up some. Very nice shoulder, good front legs. Hunter's bump. Slightly steep croup. Doesn't seem to have a whole lot of impulsion from behind.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Looks a little weak in the lumbar/sacral area. (hunter's bump spot) Lots of walking up and down small hills and trotting in slightly uneven areas like hay fields will do loads to build up her hind end and make that area stronger as she learns to use herself properly. Pretty girl.


----------



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

Thanks for the input guys, where i board her they have hills so once i can trust her more without a fence i'll do some hill work with her...What exactly is a Hunter's bump tho? I did some searching so i know that it is usually an old injury but can someone circle it on one of the pics of her? Thanks and anyone else? Also if she does have a Hunter's bump will that impede her training at all? I'm not really doing much with her except for your basic flat work, i'd like to do basic dressage. There are a few teenage girls at my barn who i have had jump her a few times(small jumps, i don't think any of them have bee over a foot) because i'm too nervous to jump at this time, Is it ok to jump her?


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

In that last pic, after the last rib, her topline has a bump before her croup. That's her lumbar sacral region. If my understanding is correct, it's normally a little further back. It's really nothing to worry about unless you plan to do ride her around hollow backed all her life and not build up any muscle on her. I had a vet scare the snot out of me when he told my OTTB was weak in that area. Four years later and after lot of muscle building, he's a monster and getting comments on his scope and ability to go much further. It's just an observation. That part of her back is weak and subject to pain if not taken care of. Proper saddle fit and good riding is all that's needed to keep it from causing her any pain. With those shoulders and pasterns, I bet she has a wicked nice trot in her. That's the best way to build up that topline, so just use her best traits to build up her worst.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I agree with the others: Neck attaches low on an otherwise good shoulder. weak coupling (body to pelvis), a bit post legged and rather long canon bones. Hunter's bump. 
Was that hard enough for you?


----------



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

MyBoyPuck said:


> In that last pic, after the last rib, her topline has a bump before her croup. That's her lumbar sacral region. If my understanding is correct, it's normally a little further back. It's really nothing to worry about unless you plan to do ride her around hollow backed all her life and not build up any muscle on her. I had a vet scare the snot out of me when he told my OTTB was weak in that area. Four years later and after lot of muscle building, he's a monster and getting comments on his scope and ability to go much further. It's just an observation. That part of her back is weak and subject to pain if not taken care of. Proper saddle fit and good riding is all that's needed to keep it from causing her any pain. With those shoulders and pasterns, I bet she has a wicked nice trot in her. That's the best way to build up that topline, so just use her best traits to build up her worst.


Oh ok, Thank you, I was told that that was a slight roach in her back(which by the way is the flaw i was referring too) We are working a lot on collection, she is doing very well, she used to go behind the bit a lot but since we have been riding a few times a week she isn't doing that as much, i think she is getting in better shape. She does have an amazing trot, although when i first started riding her it was very hard being i always rode western and i found posting difficult. I nearly fell of the first time i trotted in her ****. I've been told that her saddle fits her very well, I'm not very good at assessing saddle fit(hence my other post with my appy with 3 different westerns)but i do find english easier to assess then western. I can't wait to be able to take her out and trot her up the hills, right now i'm not comfortable not having a fence lol but soon! she is responding better everyday


----------



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

Thanks guys, here is a video of my instructor riding her. Unfortunately my instructor is terrible with a camera and most of the video ends up of the sky and ground so i can't really get a video of myself riding her. So what do you think? 
Log In | Facebook


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Riding looks quite nice, but is she sound on the front?


----------



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

bubba13 said:


> Riding looks quite nice, but is she sound on the front?


yes, It's just very rocky in the out door ring and she is barefoot and not used to riding on rocks, normally we ride in the indoor with the nice soft footing, i may look into getting boots for her


----------

